# TiVo Instant Replay function on a DVD player?



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Does anyone know of any DVD players that have a similar skip back function like the TiVo Instant Replay?
I use Tivo for 99% of my viewing, so while watching the occasional DVD I really miss the ability to skip back that 8 odd seconds to catch something again. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Years ago I had a high end DVD player (Phillips I think). I bought it as at the time, 1999, component output was restricted to very few machines. That had a rotary dial to twist to ffwd or rwd. A quick twist would jump back a few seconds. I don't know if anyone still makes machines with that feature on the remote anymore.

Martin


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

My Sony GX300 DVD recorder has buttons on the remote to skip back or forwards a few seconds - not sure how many exactly. Looking at a manual for their basic DVP-SR90 player, it appears to be a standard feature.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

If you use Xbox Media Centre (or Boxee, I'm guessing) there's a 30 second skip back & forward. Just press left or right on your remote. The values are configurable.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Tim L said:


> My Sony GX300 DVD recorder has buttons on the remote to skip back or forwards a few seconds - not sure how many exactly. Looking at a manual for their basic DVP-SR90 player, it appears to be a standard feature.


My Sony DVD recorder has skip forward and back buttons. One press of the back gets you 5 seconds, if you press it twice you get 15 seconds and 30 seconds for three presses, and so on. Forwards I think it's 30 secs, a minute, etc.

It's an RDR-GX350, and they are still available (on e-bay at least). No Freeview tuner, but I bought it to play (and upscale) DVDs and record my old videos to DVD. About £70 for a multiregion version on e-bay.


----------

